# Football greatest players



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2005)

I was wondering since the playoff are around the corner who in your mind is the greatest player in the playoffs.
Mine would be Joe Montana he is the extreme greatness at throwing the football inplayoff history.
Terry


----------



## Henderson (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, I guess that would explain the avatar, huh Terry?

Lynn Swann was always pretty depenable in the playoffs too.  Wow...really showing my age there.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that would explain the avatar, huh Terry?
> 
> Lynn Swann was always pretty depenable in the playoffs too. Wow...really showing my age there.


Oh my GOD he was fantastic with the steelers and that cacth in the superbowl was extordinary.
Thanks for re-minding me about my age. I'm trying to forget and get my youth back even brought some of the water from the fountain of youth in Florida last year did not help and god was it bad tasting.
Terry


----------



## ppko (Jan 18, 2006)

I am going with Jerry Rice and Joe Montana


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 18, 2006)

I like Dan Marino, one man can't suffice for the whole team, but he was pretty dependable.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2006)

I remember when I used to proudly tell people that I saw O.J. play live when I was a kid in Buffalo...I don't say that so much any more.

I'll go with Al Bundy.


----------



## ppko (Jan 18, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I remember when I used to proudly tell people that I saw O.J. play live when I was a kid in Buffalo...I don't say that so much any more.
> 
> I'll go with Al Bundy.


I forgot about Al Bundyh but he only played High School football (but he did score 4 touchdowns in a game)


----------



## Kreth (Jan 18, 2006)

Fran Tarkenton
Terry Bradshaw
Lynn Swann
Bart Starr


----------



## green meanie (Jan 18, 2006)

Walter Payton.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 18, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Walter Payton.


 
Sweetness!! :asian:  R.I.P.


Can't forget defense...How 'bout Dick Butkus & Ray Nitzche (sp)?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jan 18, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Sweetness!! :asian:  R.I.P.
> 
> 
> Can't forget defense...How 'bout Dick Butkus & Ray Nitzche (sp)?




Henderson......invoking Payton and Butkus in the same post! I love ya, man!!!

(da Bears, my friend!)

I think this started as a thread for players that had been in the playoffs. Whatever, since you threw in Butkus, I'll chime in with my thoughts on best players ever, regardless of playoff experience.

QB: Montana
WR: Rice
TE: Kellen Winslow
FB: Csonka
HB: Payton
LB: Butkus
DL: Reggie White
DB: Ronnie Lott


----------

